# Big Drum are in!! Pics/report Sunglow



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Instead of fishing with artificials in the river, or jiggin for Bass in Orlando, I decided to go fish one of my old haunts today: *The World Famous Sunglow Pier*. I had heard they had been getting Drum and Sheepshead so I had to go see if the rumors were true. 

Started out dangling a fiddler on a piling. About 15 minutes into it nobody was catching anything. I looked down and saw the white flash around the pole and knew it was gonna get good. Got bit a couple times and then brought up a respectable 4 or 5-lb Sheepshead. The end of the pier was freakin' packed so I was amazed when nobody tried to move in on my hole while I was re-baiting my hook. Sure enough, my buddy Chris slides in and I miss about a 8-10-lb sheepy who steals my bait in clear view, and then moves over to Chris's pole and takes his. Chris hooked him though and lost him when he broke off. 

About that time all the folks in the other corner started popping Drum. This went on for about an hour before I gave up on Sheepies and decided to muscle into the Drum hole. I went 0 for 3 and almost busted a dude in the face with my sinker when a large drum spit the hook. Now I know I have been freshwater fishing a lot, but I never go 0 for 3 on my beloved Drummies, I mean WTH!!!?

Took some time to regroup and really focus on my casting into the perfect hole, all the while everyone was catching nice Drum all around me. My patience was to be rewarded though. If you have every caught a 12-lb Drum off a high up pier on a 7ft lite action Rod and a 3000 class spinning reel, it will wear your azz out!!!



















My buddy Christian:



















and the winner for Big Fish was:










That's right baby! It took me about 10 minutes to put that baby in the net. They were all laughing at me with my Bass setup horsing a Hoss of a fish in. I also hooked another one immediately after and handed the rod off to one of the dudes laughing. 5 minutes later he didn't think it was so funny trying to horse the fish in on my rig. I can honestly say it was the one time where I wouldn't have minded having an Ugly Stick 

We bailed some fish today. 










No pics of the sheepie because my buddy Harry was fileting them as quick as we were catching them:


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice pictures and fish....is that cleaning table on the pier ...or on shore????


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

NNNIIICCCEEE!!! Way to go!

your fillet guy's got magic hands--check out the rainbow he's emitting!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh yeah! Way to go Zach! Nice catchin'!
BTW you're still out of uniform - I don't see no SUIT! lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice haul*

way to go Zach.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

nomadfl said:


> Nice pictures and fish....is that cleaning table on the pier ...or on shore????


on the pier,like most cleaning tables.



Nice work KZ...Ya better get your Sheepie skills sharpened up


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

barty b said:


> on the pier,like most cleaning tables.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work KZ...Ya better get your Sheepie skills sharpened up


Can't do it up in the panhandle ...fishers have been charged for cleaning and fileting out on the pier. Must be "landed" whole. They don't consider the pier "land" maybe that's been changed ...but I haven't heard about it


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice catch. that's why the drum popluation in volusia is almost depleted.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

nomadfl said:


> Can't do it up in the panhandle ...fishers have been charged for cleaning and fileting out on the pier. Must be "landed" whole. They don't consider the pier "land" maybe that's been changed ...but I haven't heard about it


Well, "Technically" you must be "Done" fishing to clean your catch on the pier here as well but.....


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Beautiful work KZ. You can be sure I'll be there tomorrow morning!


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

do those big black drum only hang out ocean side of the pier or do they hang out along the inlet and jetty side? I wouldn't mind trying hook some of those guys. I've yet to find a good spot for black drum in Ponce.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Hey Pat...*



patindaytona said:


> Beautiful work KZ. You can be sure I'll be there tomorrow morning!


Were you out there? I got there about 1PM and left about 5:30. Nothing but blues. Did see one small Cobia pulled in, about 24-25 in. on, of all things, shrimp! Couldn't get to the end...too many people.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, I was there about 6:30am. till about 9am. I wasn't catching sh..so I left early.


----------



## TheNextKB (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! Nice catch of Black Dum.
How much did you catch?
Great Job.


----------

